
Ask HN: How good is a performance of $0.05 cost per like on a FB campaign? - josemoch
Hi Guys, I am just kicking off with a news startup and for 4 days I have been having a constant grow of 300 likes with less than 15 USD.
As you guys know best, is this a performance something I should be extremely excited about (as it does not seem to slow down yet) or should I keep tweaking it to get it to a lower cost?
======
GFischer
I don't want to dampen your enthusiasm, but check whether your "likes" are
real users or just fake users camouflaging as "real" users

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232379)

We had a lot of "fake" likes for a university project, Facebook converted very
badly for us (our goal was to do landing-page style validation, getting the
user's email).

In my experience, organic / viral growth, interacting with friends and users
is much better (for sales-oriented companies). I don't know how I'd measure a
news startup, do you have a comments section? That might be a good measure of
actual engaged readership.

------
jordsmi
While there are some goals I usually have for my engagement, CTR, etc on
facebook. The real end goal is your ROI.

I've had campaigns with extremely cheap clicks, but no conversions.

I've always had campaigns with expensive clicks, but it converted so highly
that I was making good profit.

So pretty much there is no real cookie cutter answer for this question,
especially since you are just paying for likes. From my experience most of IG
likes are just bots and don't bring any real traffic.

------
AngryMan
How active are those users that like your page? Are you sure it is worth it.
Veritasium(A YouTube channel) bought ads, it worked but the users never
interacted with any of the content be produced anywhere. Veritasium : Facebook
Fraud
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag)

I am not sure this answers your question, but it might be something to
consider.

